# TLH with mini-Laparotomy incision



## scurtis7189 (Oct 7, 2014)

The physician started a hysterectomy with a laparoscopic approach. The uterus was over 500 grams and a mini-laparotomy incision was made to remove the specimen. The laparotomy incision was then closed and the procedure was finished as a laparoscopic hysterectomy. 

What CPT code should be used in this situation? 

Thank you.


----------

